
The Truth - furcyd
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2020/06/04/the-truth/
======
nonsapreiche
Truth is that concordance of an abstract statement with the ideal limit
towards which endless investigation would tend to bring scientific belief,
which concordance the abstract statement may possess by virtue of the
confession of its inaccuracy and one-sidedness, and this confession is an
essential ingredient of truth. (Peirce 1901, CP 5.565).

...mmmm...

